# Steering Defective Workshop... with a twist



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

I got this message and the car won't start but the wheel is free to turn (no lock) , flat bed to my garage and stripped foot well to get at the "3 wires" that were repaired 4 years ago. Repair is fine, continuity on all 3 wires. Hooked up the VCDS to scan for codes and can not connect to any controllers except "sound System". Held break peddle down for 20+ sec to "wake up" the car and still no go. I have a AGM maintainer hooked up to the comfort battery. When the key is inserted, there is no sound of steering wheel or transmission locks releasing but the tranny is locked and the wheel is not. So how do I scan the controllers and clear the faults and HOPE the car will work 

Mike


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mike,

It sounds like a power distribution problem. Do you have a list of exactly what responds, from the moment of opening the driver door, to deciding it's not going to work?

For example, does the interior light come on? Do the seat controls work? Do the headlights work? Do the dash lights work? Do the instrument dials move? Does the central display start?

The battery relays and the KESSY are in my mind.

Chris


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Some things light up , climate system, stereo, seats, I'll check with the rest in an hour.


Thanks for the reply  Mike


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok, the key fob locks and unlocks the car as normal, the legal warning comes up as normal,the interior lights work as normal, the key in the ignition does not produce a "click" of the steering and tranny locks disengaging, the central infotainment works as normal, stereo works, nav works, settings works, the climate lights up but temp/ fan and auto don't work. the park lights work but no head lights, the instrument cluster lights up but the dials don't move. The seats move as normal. The center screen shows the "Steering" warning when you close the door with 3 dings of the warning system. There is no Key or immobilizer warning. Turning the key full right does nothing, full left then right still nothing. The ride height system does not work. The trunk works as normal. 

Mike


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I'm sorry I haven't had time to go through the wiring diagrams and interpret your results yet. Right now I am a bit more pressed for time than I have been. But I haven't forgotten.

Please keep us posted if things develop further!

Chris


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Will do! 

Mike


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Mike,
Did you check the fuses both at the trunk and below the instrument cluster? 
Also, it might have nothing to do with it, but what is the condition of the starter battery? As you know, Phaetons like both batteries full of juice.
In addition to that, did you have in the past any isssues regarding either the steering wheel controller or the ABS controller? Both of them are linked for ABS and ESP purposes.

Gabriel


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Voltage is 12.8 - 12.7 for both battery's, all fuses are good . I'm only getting 11.4v on the "hot" wire in the infamous bundle of three , that are the usual culprit of the fault. I haven't had problems with the ABS controller, 1 ABS speed sensor was replaced two years ago. 


Mike


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Update. I towed the car 260 miles to the VW dealer, after 3 hours of no VCDS communication, they along with the regional rep who happened to be in town, believe the kessy is the problem. In their opinion the fact that the steering lock doesn't engage and the no communication, points to the kessy. There is one in Vancouver, now on it's way. Fingers crossed.

Mike


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well they have 14 hours punched on the Kessy programing, they downloaded a new program for the shop today and in a few min, they had the P running. It has an engine code but I think a clearing and rescan will clear it. I'll get more details of what they did when I go in to pick it up.

Mike


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Forgive me for not posting my entire scan...

My Phaeton has never displayed the Steering Defective Workshop! message nor refused to start, but every VCDS Scan I have performed has had the following fault:

Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 C 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 
3301 Coding: 0000232 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 2D512763B7078649F4D-5140

1 Fault Found: 
00003 - Control Module
014 - Defective:

I researched the part number and found it's a horseshoe shaped module that fits on the steering column.

Does the steering column contain an internal module in addition to this (easily replaceable) module?

Also, my wiper module frequently reports as faulty:


Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3Dx-955-1xx-V1.clb 
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 66C3984F52717511F57-5140

1 Fault Found: 
00003 - Control Module
014 - Defective


I know that these are wired together from reading the wiring diagrams, so I suspect the wiring may be bad. Also, there is a wire (on my car) that is soldered to a fuse. This wire heads into the steering column. The person who "repaired" it used a fuse that is smaller than the fuse holder. I have had no problems driving or using my wipers. Unplugging the fuse or wiggling it to make better contact makes no difference in how the wipers work or if the car starts and has no effect on the VCDS scan. Moving my wheel up and down and in and out and turning off the memory makes no difference in VCDS scans either.

I wasn't worried about it until I read the threads about the Steering Defect causing the car to be immobilized. I am thinking about tearing the whole thing apart and repairing or replacing the harness. Since the "repair" wire heads into the column right at where it sticks out of the dashboard, I suspect that more wiring may be torn up than the wires at the base of the column. 

I may have missed it, but I can't find a thread about removing the steering wheel airbag. NOTE: Found it in the thread about fitting paddle shifters that PanEuropean started.

I plan to disconnect the batteries and re-adapt everything afterwards, but is there anything else I should do (besides putting a dot on the nut)?


Has anybody else dealt with this kind of problem and is it related to the Steering Defective Workshop! problem? If the steering column has its own internal module, does VCDS see it?

Thanks for any thoughts on this.

Sincerely,

Eric 

P.S. If you want me to post the latest entire scan, I can do that.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I think you're looking at a separate issue from the Steering Workshop problem, and my guess is that your issue isn't going to cause the car to be immobilized, since it's already reporting the module as defective and the car's running fine. Given your wiring suspicions, though, it's probably worth eyeballing the wires above the pedals, and until you think you're done with the whole problem it's probably worth switching off the column telescoping function.

Don't sweat the battery disconnection, you should definitely do it but it's not a big deal. Pretty much everything will work afterwards, you might have to run the windows up & down and the sunroof open and closed, but that's probably about it. If you want to be super-careful, follow the disconnection procedure starting with the RH battery. The airbag connector is easily visible once you have the column cover off, it's a bit difficult to get out, I usually pry it with a trim tool, and I usually do it while standing outside the car to the side, just in case! If you're doing all that, I'd also highly recommend fitting paddle shifters if you don't already have them, for me it transforms the driving experience, they're great for doing temporary downshifts before corners, also for just dropping a gear or two prior to overtaking. The online discounters have them for under $300. Takes 5 minutes to fit them if you're already got everything else off.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, invisiblewave. I am also of the opinion that it must be a separate issue since it hasn't left me stranded - yet.

Is the steering module that causes the Steering Defective Workshop! fault integral with the column?

Is my "defective" module (#5 in this parts diagram) associated with the immobilizer? I am worried that if I did replace it, my car wouldn't start until VW got the code over the phone to unlock it.

http://www.partsbase.org/vw/phaeton...n-buttons-for-steering-wheel/#p-vw-3d0953549c

It's #7 on this diagram with a completely different part number:

http://parts.vw.com/parts/2004/Volkswagen/Phaeton/W12?siteid=9&vehicleid=174663&diagram=9235390

It does sound like a good idea to retrofit paddle shifters and after I R&R the harness, I can just hook them up.

Should I get the paddle shifters from OEM Plus?

I would also like to get the wood steering wheel, but have yet to find a good used one on eBay that matches my car (Brown with burr walnut). 

Eric


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think it's helpful to think about what systems are "connected to the immobilizer". The immobilizer is a security device to prevent the car from being stolen. In addition, there are a range of possible situations that the software systems monitor for which are considered to be too dangerous to drive, and under those circumstances the car is either prevented from starting (which is what happens with the faulty steering column wires), or will start but with a disabled throttle (ABS malfunction, for example). I can't say for sure, but I'd be very surprised if changing that module caused the car not to start because of an adaptation problem, and even if it did you could always put the old one back in.

Don't think it matters where you buy the paddles, other than price. I've never bought anything from OEM Plus because of their astronomical prices, I usually use 1stVWParts or Jim Ellis, or I have my local dealer match their prices (which they always do). The Phaeton paddles are identical to the Touareg, so you can fit either (mine are the Touareg part number).


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks. 

I think this is my first car with an immobilizer (don't think the Corrado has one).


I have bought parts from 1stVWarts for many years and didn't even think of them. 

Eric


----------



## CalPhaet (Apr 9, 2015)

*Kessy issue*



seawind3000 said:


> Well they have 14 hours punched on the Kessy programing, they downloaded a new program for the shop today and in a few min, they had the P running. It has an engine code but I think a clearing and rescan will clear it. I'll get more details of what they did when I go in to pick it up.
> 
> Mike


Hello Mike; as a neophyte to all things Phaeton I'm just wondering what the final outcome was?
I just got a W12 on Saturday and am amazed at all the error code stories I hear but am glad the vast majority of Phaeton issues are solved with CTRL+ALT+DLT. 

Best regards
Sean
Calgary, AB


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

It looks like they pulled an old scanner with old software out of the stock room. They pulled a couple of relays in the back left and "jumped" them to supply power to the ignition and then ran the old software to program the new kessy. All is working well, no warning lights.

Mike


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Update: I bought a used steering column on eBay and received it yesterday. My findings so far are in Blue.


53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Forgive me for not posting my entire scan...
> 
> My Phaeton has never displayed the Steering Defective Workshop! message nor refused to start, but every VCDS Scan I have performed has had the following fault:
> 
> ...


P.P.S. Since my problem (that I am only aware of via VCDS) is completely unrelated to the Steering Defective - WORKSHOP! fault and to this thread, could an administrator move my posts and the replies to my posts to a different thread? (I can remove my posts, but not the replies.) Please PM me.
Thanks. 
Sincerely, Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I found the steering column module in the Bentley manual. It's N360, the "Steering Column Lock Actuator".


----------



## CallumCarr (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm aware this is an old thread, but I just wanted to add what I've found regarding this issue as it could help someone else in the future:

My Phaeton was showing the same symptoms as the above; dead ignition, "Steering Defect Workshop" on the instrument cluster and no ability to run a scan on the car as there was no ignition. 

The car ended up being recovered and when home, I set about trying to find the three wires I had read about that connect to the steering column. Once found, it was clear that there was no damage to these wires; this was a major issue as we now had no idea what was causing the fault or how to rectify it.

Fortunately, after many hours of research, I came across a thread regarding the same issue on a Touareg and how the fault can be caused by removing the key from the ignition whilst the steering wheel is moving. I cannot confirm if this is what happened when the fault occured on my car but the solution is the important part here:

Step 1 - Plug in OBD reader
Step 2 - Select Imobilizer module
Step 3 - Hold the ignition to the right position as if starting the car - do not let go as this awakens the imobilizer module
Step 4 - Run a scan whilst you hold the ignition as described in step 3
Step 5 - Continue to hold the key and clear all codes
Step 6 - Release key and remove and attempt to restart - hopefully this fixes the issue

I assume that my car confused itself into thinking that an attempt was being made to steal it and as a result, prevented any attempt to start it. The steering lock actuator on my car is faulty and has been for some time - the wheel can move freely without the key in the ignition. I'm planning to repair this in the near future to prevent this issue from happening again.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

This is potentially very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## 620Phaeton (Apr 10, 2021)

Dealing with similar issues at this time. Just picked up my first vw, and it happens to be a Phaeton...I did find a broken wire at the base of the column. That is repaired, but I can not get my Matco maxgo to run a scan. Very annoying for a vw newbie. I do think I have weak batteries from sitting for a prolonged period before I got the car. Even when hooked to my battery charger, along with cables ran from one of my other cars, I can't get any communication. Buying two new batteries later this week, but if someone has any advice, I'd appreciate it. This forum is full of information to digest.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Did you read the battery replacement thread in the FAQ?

FAQ:

(1) Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum 

Battery replacement:

(1) Battery replacement procedure | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum

I have no idea if the Matco scanner is helpful but if you press the brake pedal it wakes up the system. That sometimes helps if you cannot communicate.


----------



## 620Phaeton (Apr 10, 2021)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Did you read the battery replacement thread in the FAQ?
> 
> FAQ:
> 
> ...


I was able to gain access after some reading on this forum. The matco was indeed able to retrieve, and clear the dtc's. I do plan on reading the battery replacement faq. The car is up and running/driving. Now I'm facing an ac, and cooling fan issue. The fans run full bore as soon as the car is started, and I get a message in regards to the ac temporarily not being available. Always learning new things on cars, even at 40yrs old. Stuck in the GM warranty grind today here at the shop, but the Phaeton will be pulled in as soon as I'm done. I appreciate the response! Hope you have a good day, and I'll follow up whether or not the Matco, and my snap on scanners are indeed capable with these cars.


----------

